# D1-3 camlock accessories



## BritishReactionResearch (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello,

Does anyone know a good source of D1-3 camlock mount accessories? Specifically I'm looking for a faceplate. The Harrison spindle has a D1-3 mount...D1-4 stuff is far more common. Harrison machines were supplied with Pratt Burnerd chucks etc, handy for them as they are made just down the road in Halifax. They don't list one on their site. I'm trawling all the usual second hand tooling suppliers in the UK, just thought someone might know of one elsewhere, I would consider buying from the US if the price was right.

Thanks very much chaps.


----------



## Blogwitch (Jan 22, 2010)

Have you tried RDG? they are in your neck of the woods. They don't advertise a lot of second hand stuff, but they do have a back room full of it. They just might have what you need.

http://rdgtools.co.uk/acatalog/Used_Machine_Section.html

The other one is have a troll thru Tony Griffiths 'for sale' area.

http://www.lathes.co.uk/page3.html

You can put up a wanted poster there, the same as John Stevensons place.

http://www.homeworkshop.org.uk/latest.html


Blogs


----------



## GWRdriver (Jan 22, 2010)

FWIW . . . the Myford 254S also had a D1-3 spindle so you might add 254s to your search parameters. Years ago I bought a 10" Myford D1-3 faceplate at the works for my M250 and saved a bundle over the Harrison equivalent. I have made two D1-3 chuck backplates from scratch which have been a complete success. Obviously some care is needed to get the fit right, which must be spot-on. I bought the camlock studs as spares for a relatively reasonable cost from either Buck or Bison which was a great time-saver.


----------



## BritishReactionResearch (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello,

Thanks very much for both of those excellent replies. I was looking at RDG earlier and will call them, although I'm not in their area, I'm in the Scottish Highlands. I just meant PB were local to Harrisons. 

I did not know about the Myford 254s so will definitely look at that. Making a D1-3 adaptor for a standard faceplate was always going to be the fallback position, just wanted to exhaust all other possibilities first!

Thanks again, you've both added two new useful strings to my bow!


----------



## rklopp (Jan 22, 2010)

I use a D1-3 faceplate from a Monarch 10EE on my Chipmaster. There's not much clearance over the ways, and you never want to get a limb caught under there, but it works nicely. In the US, Monarch 10EE faceplates and other D1-3 accessories are common. Prices vary widely. I paid around US$75 for my faceplate. You might want to look for US ebay sellers willing to ship overseas.


----------



## BritishReactionResearch (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi rklopp

Thanks for that information, I will check it out.

Thanks again.


----------

